# Ski Sundown 2/24/06 (Night)



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2006)

There's going to be a few of us meeting up tonight to get a few hours of skiing in.  Come join us if you're in the area! 

See *this thread* for more details.


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm in. To recap - we meet at the summit at 7:30 pm. All are welcome!


----------



## Catul (Feb 24, 2006)

I plan to be there as well, see you at the summit at 7:30!

Greg, you bringing your camera right?  I could use a new (up-to-date) avatar


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> I plan to be there as well, see you at the summit at 7:30!
> 
> Greg, you bringing your camera right?  I could use a new (up-to-date) avatar


If I remember I'll bring mine.  I don't know how good the pics will come out under the lights though...


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> Greg, you bringing your camera right?  I could use a new (up-to-date) avatar


 Yeah, I will. It doesn't take the best night shots, but if I can get you coming by close with the flash on I should be able to get something that's avatar-worthy. Plus I need to get a new shot of the bumps. On Sunday they looked far more gnarley than this:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Yeah, I will. It doesn't take the best night shots, but if I can get you coming by close with the flash on I should be able to get something that's avatar-worthy. Plus I need to get a new shot of the bumps. On Sunday they looked far more gnarley than this:


Those look like fun, sorry I missed them...

They were definitely a LOT more gnarly than that on Tuesday night...


----------



## Catul (Feb 24, 2006)

Even I could almost ski _those_ bumps; they are definitely WAY huge now.

Thinking about bringing my "nice" camera, but it's a pain to carry - would be great to get some really good pictures of all of us though


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> Thinking about bringing my "nice" camera, but it's a pain to carry - would be great to get some really good pictures of all of us though


Oh man - now you gotta...


----------



## Catul (Feb 24, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Oh man - now you gotta...



LOL, I seriously think I just might - I've been wanting to get some good skiing pictures, and I know you and/or Brian can get some ones of me too.  I think I can carry it for a couple of runs and then put it back in the car, no worries about having it along the whole time.

I think the lights are actually bright enough that I can shoot at f2.8 at high ISO and get a decent shutter-speed; worth a try ...


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> I think the lights are actually bright enough that I can shoot at f2.8 at high ISO and get a decent shutter-speed; worth a try ...


 See?  This statement right here proves you should be the one taking the pictures...

Anyway, I'm all for trying to grab some quality shots tonight. Just no yard sales in the bumps...  :lol:


----------



## Catul (Feb 24, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm all for trying to grab some quality shots tonight. Just no yard sales in the bumps...  :lol:



Heh, it'll be fun; I'll bring it along and we'll see what we get!  Hope I have a fresh battery charged up


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2006)

throw down some good lines for me, i cant make it. I'll get a chance to meet some of you on monday.


Pat


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2006)

Leaving in a half hour. See you guys there!


----------

